# Autorisierung von Bedienpersonal



## Bjoern (5 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

Ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach entsprechenden Moeglichkeiten, Bedienpersonal ueber Transpondertechnik oder Chipkarte zu autorisieren.  Die Anbindung sollte ueber Profibus-DP oder ASi Bus erfolgen. Was bietet der Markt in dieser Hinsicht ? Eventuell koennten wir uns auch ein Fingerprint System vorstellen.

Hat jemand Ideen oder bereits Erfahrungen auf dem Gebiet gesammelt ?

Gruss
Bjoern


----------



## ollibolli (5 Dezember 2006)

Schau mal hier nach. Ich denke das ist das was du suchst.

http://www.euchner.com/d/produkte/menschmaschine/eks/index.htm

Gruß Ollibolli


----------



## Ralle (5 Dezember 2006)

Für Anbindung über Profibus könnte ich mir auch die BIS-Identsysteme von Balluff vorstellen. 

www.balluff.de

Industrial RFID


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (5 Dezember 2006)

Bjoern schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach entsprechenden Moeglichkeiten, Bedienpersonal ueber Transpondertechnik oder Chipkarte zu autorisieren.  Die Anbindung sollte ueber Profibus-DP oder ASi Bus erfolgen. Was bietet der Markt in dieser Hinsicht ? Eventuell koennten wir uns auch ein Fingerprint System vorstellen.
> 
> ...


Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit *Schlüsselschaltern*...


----------



## Bjoern (6 Dezember 2006)

ollibolli schrieb:


> Schau mal hier nach. Ich denke das ist das was du suchst.
> 
> http://www.euchner.com/d/produkte/menschmaschine/eks/index.htm
> 
> Gruß Ollibolli



Hallo Ollibolli,

Ja genau, der EKM von Euchner geht in die richtige Richtung. Genau so etwas stellen wir uns vor. Danke fuer den Tipp und natuerlich den Link.

Wenn wir das System von Euchner jetzt noch mit einem brauchbaren "Fingerprint-System" vergleichen koennten waer das nicht schlecht. Werde nochmal einbischen googlen und schauen ob da was zu finden ist.

@Unregistrierter gast
Schluesselschalter sind wie Passwoerter sinnlos. Der Schluessel wird kopiert, so schnell kannst du ueberhaupt nicht schauen. Passwoerter sprechen sich rum.


Bjoern


----------



## Bjoern (6 Dezember 2006)

Gerade im Netz gefunden.

*Moeller Fingerprint Locking System M22-ESA.
*http://www.moeller.net/de/industry/switchgear/command/control_circuit_devices/fingerprint_system.jsp

http://www.moeller.net/de/company/news/news_products/pm_0504_new_product_award_2005.jsp

Kennt jemand dieses System von Moeller bzw. hat schon Erfahrungen damit gesammelt ?

Bjoern


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (6 Dezember 2006)

Bjoern schrieb:


> Gerade im Netz gefunden.
> 
> *Moeller Fingerprint Locking System M22-ESA.
> *[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## maxi (6 Dezember 2006)

Am Besten einen Strichcode Tato auf die Brust und Barcodescanner 

Dann müssen die jungen bedienerinnen immer ihre (o)(o)

smiles


----------



## hovonlo (6 Dezember 2006)

Also Fingerprint ist in Fertigungsbereichen oftmals ein Riesenproblem:
Staub, Fett, Oel, Wasser, Lacke ...
Binnen kürzestem geht da nichts mehr, weil der Sensor verkleistert ist.

Dann gibt's wieder Bereiche in denen richtig sauber gearbeitet wird - aber alle tragen Handschuhe


----------



## maxi (7 Dezember 2006)

Magnetchip 

Billig und gut.


----------



## Bjoern (8 Dezember 2006)

@maxi
Magnetchip? und weiter... irgendwelche praktischen Beispiele ?
Dein Vorschlag mit dem Barcode auf der Brust gefaellt mir da schon etwas besser.

@Unregistrierter gast
Das ist ja gerade das gute am Fingerprintsystem. Zwei mal Fehlbedienung bzw. Mist gebaut = Finger ab...

@hovonlo
Du hast wahrscheinlich recht. Das System ist zu sensibel, in allen Bereichen. Wahrscheinlich ist es eher etwas fuer eine Bank.

Gruss
Bjoern


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (8 Dezember 2006)

Bjoern schrieb:


> @@Unregistrierter gast
> Das ist ja gerade das gute am Fingerprintsystem. Zwei mal Fehlbedienung bzw. Mist gebaut = Finger ab...
> 
> Gruss
> Bjoern


Aber nur bei den Fingerprints, die von den Siemens WinCCflexible - "Entwicklern" programmiert wurden! ;-)


----------



## maxi (8 Dezember 2006)

Bjoern schrieb:


> @maxi
> Magnetchip? und weiter... irgendwelche praktischen Beispiele ?
> Dein Vorschlag mit dem Barcode auf der Brust gefaellt mir da schon etwas besser.
> 
> ...


 
Na wie eine Zeiterfassung halt.
Magnetchip hinhalten und kommen drücken.
Magnetchip hinhalten und gehen drücken.
Anderer hält Magnetchip hin, du wirst ausgebucht.

Brauchst nur noch das Ganze an SPS anbinden


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

kürzlich hat mir mal jemand die Ohren vollgesungen,
das alles Ident-mäßige (Barcodes, Magnetchips, 
Fingerprints usw.) mittelfristig durch die RFID-Technik 
ersetzt werden wird ...

Keine Ahnung ob es so kommt, aber seitens Simatic
scheint es schon etwas zu geben:

http://www.automation.siemens.com/simatic-sensors/html_00/rfid-systeme.htm

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## hovonlo (8 Dezember 2006)

Ja ja, und jeder bekommt seinen Chip unter die Haut implantiert ...


----------



## zotos (8 Dezember 2006)

Wenn schon unter die Haut dann RFID 

http://www.openpcd.org/


----------



## maxi (8 Dezember 2006)

Biometrische Erkennung per Kammera.

Einscannen des Personalausweises.

DNA Test.

Biometrisches Tomografieren (Sieht man gleich ob der Busen echt ist)


Aber alles schmarrn.

Das einzig Sinvolle bleibt Barcode auf den Busen *fg*
Ich stell mich dann mit den Handscanner hin *lach*


----------



## maxi (8 Dezember 2006)

Was ganz gutes einegfallen ist.
Personalausweise und so was habe ja nun einen Micro Chip.
Einfach mit dne Personalausweiden ID`n lassen


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (8 Dezember 2006)

maxi schrieb:


> Einfach mit dne Personalausweiden ID`n lassen


Du meinst, das Personal ausweiden und dann den Microchip implantieren ?


----------



## Ralle (8 Dezember 2006)

@ug

Genau, als Gehirn, da haben viele dann ihren Speicherplatz gleich mal vervielfacht .


----------



## zotos (8 Dezember 2006)

Ich lach mich strak!
Die schlitz ich auf wie einen Fisch


----------

